

Rand Paul: What If Companies Could Create Their Own Currencies? - dataminer
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-02-12/rand-paul-could-big-companies-grow-their-profits-by-creating-their-own-currencies-

======
chrisbennet
Frequent flyer miles are almost a currency.

